# Dmitry Borisovich Kabalevsky (1904 - 1987)



## TxllxT

A Russian Soviet composer who wholeheartedly embraced the idea of 'socialist realism' and therefore gained the epithets "popular, bland, and successful".


----------



## TxllxT

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra with Kathryn Stott & Vassily Sinaisky


----------



## Pugg

The cello concertos are exceptional, like some of his piano works too.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Portamento

I love his Piano Concerto #3 "Youth" and Cello Concerto #2. The symphonies are a hit and miss - not the best nor the worst Soviet essays in the genre.


----------



## MusicSybarite

The work I like the best of his is the Cello concerto No. 2 in C minor. It's dramatic, intense and dark to say the least, with strong rhythms, often reminding me of Shostakovich in places. I am also very fond of the 4 symphonies, the Colas Breugnon Overture, the Pathetic Overture and the 3 piano sonatas. I had heard the 4 piano concertos on the Chandos recordings but I wasn't satisfied by what I listened to. Now I aim to get the cpo set of them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Musical conservatism came naturally to Kabalevsky but it's unfair to say that he was a total lightweight or that his music lacked colour - it's more of a case that Kabalevsky was as Kabalevsky did. I don't think his music would have significantly changed with or without the concept of Soviet Realism - his natural style just happened to fit in with was required of it, and it didn't change afterwards either. One critic once described Kabalevsky's work as, broadly speaking, 'Prokofiev-and-water' - I'm not sure I agree but I appreciate what he was getting at.


----------

